# Interstate carry laws



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi, everyone. Long time! 

I am not sure you all would be able to help, but I'm hoping you can. I tried to sign up on Officer.com and go specifically to the states I have some questions about.

I do Uber part time and have my permit for concealed carry, so I'm good in the Commonwealth of PA. Because of where I live, I'm very close to New Jersey and Delaware. I travel often to Jersey but never bring my fire arm because I hear they are very strict with their gun laws. I don't want to break any laws and carry there if I'm not allowed. The same goes for Delaware.

I can't find a forum for PA LE (or maybe I haven't searched hard enough), but I did email at Policeone.com and haven't heard back yet.

Can anyone possibly help with this dilemma? I don't want to break any laws.

Thanks much in advance.

kk


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Concealed Carry Permit Reciprocity Maps (Updated March 2018)


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

JD02124 said:


> Concealed Carry Permit Reciprocity Maps (Updated March 2018)


Just select your state and it will show where your permit is honored.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

You are a gem. Thank you so much.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Handgunlaw.us is another great resource.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks, Goose. Much appreciated.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

And you are in violation of Uber policies if you carry while working.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> And you are in violation of Uber policies if you carry while working.


Who cares...better than being dead.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

After the shoot, when the civil suit starts, that’s going to cost. Being in violation of a company policy goes to show.... Bingo$$$. Now pay the man.
Hope there is a good CCW insurance policy with a legal plan.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't do Uber often because I don't want to kill my car, but the extra cash is nice when no OT is available at my other job. I've really never felt scared with passengers in the car, but policy or not, it's me or them. Money, car, etc can be replaced. You can't replace a life.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Don’t bring your gun to Mass and definitely not to NYC.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> After the shoot, when the civil suit starts, that's going to cost. Being in violation of a company policy goes to show.... Bingo$$$. Now pay the man.
> Hope there is a good CCW insurance policy with a legal plan.


Better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6. Law suit will happen regardless. Screw company policy. They won't be paying her funeral expanses and they won't be paying to take care of those she leaves behind.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

As I said, I hope they have a good insurance plan. That 12 will sink you just as fast as the six.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Don't bring your gun to Mass and definitely not to NYC.


I appreciate the head's up. Thank you.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> As I said, I hope they have a good insurance plan. That 12 will sink you just as fast as the six.


I'm not even Jewish, but oy vey! I read you the first time. It still won't change my mind about carrying.

Going to eBay to spend my Uber money on a pair of boots now before I get frustrated.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi, mtc! TY! It's nice to be back!

One day last week I had to pick up a couple at a hotel near the PHL airport. They were headed home to Jersey. I had to make a stop at my ex-h's auto shop, which was about 5 minutes away, and leave my gun with him. I've never been stopped in Jersey, but I didn't want to take a chance.

I don't know what Jersey's laws are regarding knives, but I left mine with my ex as well. I carry mace & pepper spray also, and those came with me. I have no clue if I'm even allowed to have those with me, but I keep the mace in my handbag & the pepper spray on the door. My kids gave me the mace; my fiancee` gave me the pepper spray. He wants to get me a taser, but I've never checked the laws in any states regarding tasers. I've never asked around, either.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kateykakes said:


> Hi, mtc! TY! It's nice to be back!
> 
> One day last week I had to pick up a couple at a hotel near the PHL airport. They were headed home to Jersey. I had to make a stop at my ex-h's auto shop, which was about 5 minutes away, and leave my gun with him. I've never been stopped in Jersey, but I didn't want to take a chance.
> 
> I don't know what Jersey's laws are regarding knives, but I left mine with my ex as well. I carry mace & pepper spray also, and those came with me. I have no clue if I'm even allowed to have those with me, but I keep the mace in my handbag & the pepper spray on the door. My kids gave me the mace; my fiancee` gave me the pepper spray. He wants to get me a taser, but I've never checked the laws in any states regarding tasers. I've never asked around, either.


If what you have is chemical mace, I would not carry it if I were you.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

263FPD said:


> If what you have is chemical mace, I would not carry it if I were you.


In any state? And curious as to why.

BTW, thanks!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Do NOT carry "hollow point" ammo into NJ, but the NJSP has ruled that EFMJ (expanding full metal jacket) rounds are GTG. Federal Guard Dog is what I see most often in stores, and it is compliant with NJ asinine laws.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kateykakes said:


> In any state? And curious as to why.
> 
> BTW, thanks!


 Chemical mace can cause permanent injuries. Also is not as effective as pepper because you actually have to hit skin. Fumes only will be a little effective. Any sprayback at you will also injure you as well. Get it in your eyes, you could burn them evough to cause you permanent damage. There are many reasons why we no longer use chemical. Chemical relies more on physical pain. Pepper causes pain but also effects respiratory by inflaming breathing passages and causing a sensation that makes your target think that he/she can't breathe. So besides a pain factor there are physiological and psychological effects.

My advice to you is stick to pepper. Don't look at percentages but instead look Scoville Heat Units rating. Buy non-alcohol stream pattern spray as opposed to cone shaped mist or foam. Stream pattern aims easier and has less chance of coming back at you with mild wind. Strong wind in opposite direction of whatever you spray, will hit you too. Stay away from alcohol based propellant because it will catch fire from things like cigarettes, open flames, and taser.

To plainly go back to the whole shued or not sure thing, pepper is very well defensible in court. Chemical mase is not even used by civilian police anymore, so you will get jammed up in court if things go sideways for you. Look at your canister. If it's showing an active ingredient such as CS or CN, don't carry it. Chemical mase is also known to be much less effective than a good pepper spray. Pepper does not have to be sprayed directly in skin or face but is a hell of a lot safer to do so if that's your target of choice. Application of chemical mase was always taught to be as application to the chest area of your target and letting the fumes do the rest.

This being said, I have seen people drop from pepper, and I also have seen people where pepper had absolutely no effect in them. I know cops who can't be near it, and I know it makes me uncomfortable but I can tolerate it. I seen subjects fight us after having a canister emptied right in their face. By the way, don't feel the need to hose someone with it. 3 second well loaded burst won't be any less effective than the entire container. It's inky going to hurt them to the degree tha it's gking to hurt them. No more, no less.

And another bit of advice... if you get hit with it and it gets in your hair for instance, know that when you take that nice shower and it washes down in to your eyes, or worse, your genitals, you WILL pay the price.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Hush said:


> Do NOT carry "hollow point" ammo into NJ, but the NJSP has ruled that EFMJ (expanding full metal jacket) rounds are GTG. Federal Guard Dog is what I see most often in stores, and it is compliant with NJ asinine laws.


I grew up in South Jersey and I have to say, it's the most effed up state EVER, but I love where I grew up and still go back to see family and friends all the time. That being said...

I do have hollow point, but they are not currently in my magazines. Right now I have EFMJ because - well, I don't know why. I mostly use them for target practice so it's habit to have them handy.

I appreciate the heads up. TYSM!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That avatar looks so familiar...is that an actress?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

263FPD said:


> And another bit of advice... if you get hit with it and it gets in your hair for instance, know that when you take that nice shower and it washes down in to your eyes, or worse, your genitals, you WILL pay the price.


Holy crap! That sounds really painful. You mentioned the breathing thing and I have breathing issues, so if I ever have to use the pepper spray and it ends up on me as well, I wonder if it would affect my asthma and make things really bad for me.

As for the mace, I have thrown it away. I don't know if I was supposed to dispose of it in a certain way, but it's in a garbage back in the trash can out back.

TYSM. I really appreciate all the advice. I learn something new here every day (well, when I stop by, which isn't often enough).


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Hush said:


> That avatar looks so familiar...is that an actress?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


LMAO! I wish! I'd be rich! It's just me.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

kateykakes said:


> LMAO! I wish! I'd be rich! It's just me.


Well then....I guess I need to use Uber more! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Hush said:


> Well then....I guess I need to use Uber more!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


If you're ever in Philly, there's no charge.


----------

